# Drive thru Church services....



## WaltL1 (Apr 14, 2020)

So wanted to hear some A/A perspectives on the hot topic of drive thru Church services. 
Christian comments also welcome.
So to me, not packing into a church (or anywhere) under these circumstances is a no brainer (or should be).
But I cant seem to come up with any good reasons why drive thru services shouldn't be allowed.
Im no virus expert and will not pretend to be so .... what am I missing?


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 14, 2020)

We're having drive in services. Works well with social distancing.


----------



## bullethead (Apr 14, 2020)

I think that for someone wanting to be at the church a drive up/through service is a decent way to accomplish it.

On a slightly similar side note:
I've seen where people are getting cited for taking a joy ride during Stay At Home orders.
What virus could a person catch on a highway going 60mph, and what a good way to get rid of some cabin fever where you are around no other people????


----------



## WaltL1 (Apr 14, 2020)

4HAND said:


> We're having drive in services. Works well with social distancing.


Arent some places attempting to ban/have banned even that?


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 14, 2020)

Yes sir. Greenville Ms, for one.


----------



## ky55 (Apr 14, 2020)

4HAND said:


> We're having drive in services. Works well with social distancing.



I think it’s great. 
I can get a nice long nap in the truck in the church parking lot, and the liquor stores are still open so I can make a beer/liquor run on the way home.


----------



## WaltL1 (Apr 15, 2020)

4HAND said:


> Yes sir. Greenville Ms, for one.


That's what doesn't make sense to me.
Sure seems like the drive thru service not only meets all the suggested precautions but goes above and beyond.
I thought drive thru services was actually a pretty darn good idea.


----------



## WaltL1 (Apr 15, 2020)

ky55 said:


> I think it’s great.
> I can get a nice long nap in the truck in the church parking lot, and the liquor stores are still open so I can make a beer/liquor run on the way home.


Fire water = easy to get
Holy water = not so much


----------



## hopper (Apr 15, 2020)

It certainly seems to be an attack on Church. I think it may be away to get back at those darn Homophobe Churchies.


----------



## ky55 (Apr 15, 2020)

WaltL1 said:


> Fire water = easy to get
> Holy water = not so much



Yep, the liquor store is still an “essential” service, 
the other-not so much.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 15, 2020)

WaltL1 said:


> So wanted to hear some A/A perspectives on the hot topic of drive thru Church services.
> Christian comments also welcome.
> So to me, not packing into a church (or anywhere) under these circumstances is a no brainer (or should be).
> But I cant seem to come up with any good reasons why drive thru services shouldn't be allowed.
> Im no virus expert and will not pretend to be so .... what am I missing?


That this is all about control and not at all about common sense or what's actually good for the country or our Constitution. If'n I were a lawyer I'd be all giddy for the courts to re-open.


----------



## WaltL1 (Apr 15, 2020)

> "StripeRR HunteRR, post: 12238107, member: 99368"]That this is all about control and not at all about common sense or what's actually good for the country or our Constitution. If'n I were a lawyer I'd be all giddy for the courts to re-open.


Ive certainly considered that, just trying to find out if there is any scientific/fact based/legitimate reason(s) for it before I jump on that band wagon.
I sure cant seem to find any.
Control or ignorance based over reaction is about all I can come up with so far.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 15, 2020)

WaltL1 said:


> Ive certainly considered that, just trying to find out if there is any scientific/fact based/legitimate reason(s) for it before I jump on that band wagon.
> I sure cant seem to find any.
> Control or ignorance based over reaction is about all I can come up with so far.


Because there is none. Like the person arrested for driving around, no destination, in their car with their windows rolled up and only with their immediate family. Ya know, to prevent cabin fever. 

Is there a legitimate risk with this virus? Yes. 
Is it to everyone? No. 

People with underlying conditions and other vulnerabilities should have self-quarantined like they do every flu season while the rest of us carried on as normal. Yes, people would get sick and yes, people would also die. Just like every other flu season. 

Banning people from sitting in their cars, over 6 feet apart, as they worship is about absolutely nothing other than control. I mean, if they were also taking communion at this event, and churches on average don't appear to be that flippant (FL church notwithstanding) about how they operate in this environment. Sure, the more affluent or mega-churches can afford the gear needed to live stream a service, but maybe this one didn't and I still can't believe how quickly people are willing to fork over their rights out of fear.


----------



## WaltL1 (Apr 15, 2020)

ky55 said:


> Yep, the liquor store is still an “essential” service,
> the other-not so much.


I quit both so Ive got even less good reasons to leave the house


----------



## atlashunter (Apr 25, 2020)

WaltL1 said:


> Fire water = easy to get
> Holy water = not so much



One generates tax revenue and the other doesn’t.


----------



## WaltL1 (Apr 25, 2020)

atlashunter said:


> One generates tax revenue and the other doesn’t.


It might be just that ^ simple.


----------



## Spotlite (May 19, 2020)

Haven’t been on lately due to some recent events. One good and the main one - my first Grandchild, a little boy arrived early ???

But church isn’t, and never was targeted due to Covid-19. We had options  - live streaming. It worked very well for us. 

 Something that we never considered and now it’s a permanent avenue for the elderly, those on vacation, the shut in, working, etc. that can’t make the in person service. 

If folks would have used this time to draw closer to their immediate family and identity the needs / limitations of those around us, they’d quickly realized that they are the church, the building isn’t. Our homes and daily life should represent who we are as a church. It was a good time for our folks to grow in that way of thinking / living so that they can take the church to those that can’t attend and not just at the building we congregate at a couple of times per week - it’s no longer “come to the building when you can”, it’s we will bring church to you until you can come to the building. 

Anyone thinking the church was persecuted during this won’t know how to handle real persecution if ever faced with it. 

Drive through service? We didn’t because of two things - Non essential gathering of more than 10 people, and our sound system isn’t mobile.


----------



## Spotlite (May 19, 2020)

WaltL1 said:


> That's what doesn't make sense to me.
> Sure seems like the drive thru service not only meets all the suggested precautions but goes above and beyond.
> I thought drive thru services was actually a pretty darn good idea.


It is a good idea and will work but, since church is a public gathering and was not considered an "essential"...……… and since it can be performed and viewed through live stream - as one local official told us, "if we allow it here, we have to allow it at all of the other non essential public gatherings" and "as examples church should be the leaders of following the law of the land" So it is thrown right back at us "practice what you preach" 

When the law of the land targets churches and isn't connected to something such as a pandemic, state of emergency, or anything else that impacts the safety of the community as a whole, then we can scream persecution.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 19, 2020)

Our church has been live streaming for over 5 years, so that wasn't a problem.  We have been having drive in services for 5 or 6 weeks.  Last week we did 2 live services, one a 9am, one at 11am and a drive in service in the side parking lot at 10am.

Our inside services are much more separated than going to Walmart, Lowe's or the local eatery


----------



## 4HAND (May 19, 2020)

I feel some churches were persecuted during this - The church in Greenville Ms as an example. Nothing wrong with folks sitting in their vehicles in the parking lot. Completely safe.

I also feel that church is essential.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 19, 2020)

4HAND said:


> I feel some churches were persecuted during this - The church in Greenville Ms as an example. Nothing wrong with folks sitting in their vehicles in the parking lot. Completely safe.
> 
> I also feel that church is essential.



absolutely it is an essential.  Churches should have never be excluded from the essential list.  And live streaming, parking lot services and even live services as long as social distancing was observed, should have never been an issue


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 19, 2020)

I don't see how a drive-through church service could cause any problems. People should be able to do that.


----------



## 4HAND (May 19, 2020)

Our Governor said he didn't have constitutional authority to regulate churches.
He's right.


----------



## Spotlite (May 19, 2020)

4HAND said:


> I feel some churches were persecuted during this - The church in Greenville Ms as an example. Nothing wrong with folks sitting in their vehicles in the parking lot. Completely safe.
> 
> I also feel that church is essential.


I don’t disagree at all. I’m sure there are isolated acts of discrimination. But overall I don’t feel that the church was persecuted. Info we were fed was from community leaders and personally, I do feel that church is essential.

But, we made the best of a bad situation for ourselves without causing controversy.


----------



## WaltL1 (May 19, 2020)

Spotlite said:


> I don’t disagree at all. I’m sure there are isolated acts of discrimination. But overall I don’t feel that the church was persecuted. Info we were fed was from community leaders and personally, I do feel that church is essential.
> 
> But, we made the best of a bad situation for ourselves without causing controversy.


Yeah, I think it would be going a bit far to claim "persecution".
Were churches caught up in the "not make a whole lot of sense" restrictions - Yes.
But literally willfully persecuted? I dont think so.


----------

